# DAS (Dutch Aquarium System) questions



## pl8er (Mar 26, 2005)

Hello I was recently at a local pet shop when I found the most amazing tank. I decided to buy it on a whim and realize now that I know nothing about it. The tank is on lay-a-way and I was curious if anyone had any information on this name brand? I did some searching online and found lots of information saying the quality was good. I am a little confused on the setup. This is a fishtank correct? I see lots of things saying dutch tanks are for plants...then some talk about fish as well. Any information you could give as well as links to the actual website as the only one I found seems under construction is very appreciated! The tank is 100gallons with a 3D wooden background.

Thank you,

Justin


----------



## DavidDoyle (Jan 18, 2005)

To the best of my knowledge a Dytch style aquarium is all live plants and no fish. An Aquarium made in Holland should be usable for anything one would put into any tank which could just be fish and plastic plants if you like.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Sorry, never heard of it!


----------

